# Caution! New Scam going on!!



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Blahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Need to find out where that's happening!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

You have all the luck. besides what can they take the wife spent it all anyhow


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck finding them and when you do sendthem my way


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> I was robbed last Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, but I couldn't find them on Saturday or Sunday.


They were trying to rob me those weekends !!


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks to my wife and her friend i have been able to buy every prop that i could ever want.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Big Nick said:


> Thanks to my wife and her friend i have been able to buy every prop that i could ever want.


HA! 

Wait a minute, that's an interesting idea...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, what some girls have to do just to earn a cheap dollar. lol. that is to funny


----------

